# 2014 South Florida Gathering (November 7-9)



## dougmays

Howdy everyone! As always i like to get this post up early to get as many people as possible to participate. @Rubbin Butts@JckDanls 07@Rob63@jtstitzel@Roadkill Cafe@OrlandoSmoKing@jarjarchef@boykjo

Last year we had a great time with about 10 forum members and friends and family. This will be our 4th year and i'd love to see those numbers grow!

Currently our location is Highlands Hammock State Park for those of you who haven't been here before. 

*Highlands Hammock Park*
5931 Hammock Road
Sebring, Florida 33872
(863) 386-6094

I wanted to pose a question to the group (both previous attendees and potential newcomers)...This event was originally organized by myself and SmokinAl who both lives in South Florida (fort lauderdale area). Al is no longer on the forum and in the past year i have moved back up to central florida. Highlands Hammock is a great location but I wanted to see if anyone would be interested in moving it a little further north to make the drive easier on everyone. The South Florida Gathering name will still remain no matter where we chose to have it.

Any suggestions in possibly the Pinellis, Hillsborough, Orange County area? Or do we want to stick with Highlands Hammock in Sebring?

*Information*

*When*: November 7th-9th (feel free to spend a few more days and arrive earlier or stay later)

*Who*: Anyone!!! :)

*Attendees*

Name# of GuestsArrival DayCompetitionsSiteNotesDoug (dougmays)  Thursday AM  80/88Smoker Trailer, 10x12 Fixed frame canopy, EZ Up Tent, 1-2 Tables,m Cornhole boardsJeramy (jarjarchef)  Friday AM  89  Keith(jckdanls07)1Thursday AM  87Mini WSM, MES, Smokehouse, EZ Up Tent, Firewood, Cornhole boardsBallplayerIc  Thursday  79  Craig (Nimrod)1Friday  78firewood, casings, hi-temp cheeseTikiGuy1Saturday (Day Trip)      Van Holten1Saturday (Day Trip)      Don (OrlandoSmoKing)        6 Stacking Chairs, Table, FirewoodZack2        
*Competitions*

Ribs - Doug, Keith, Jeramy, ?who else

Something Special - Doug, Jeramy, ?who else

*Foods to be made*

Ham - Keith

Smoked Mojo Chicken with black beans and rice (Saturday Afternoon)

*Sausage, Snack Stick, Jerky, and Cheese Project*

Grinder - Keith, Jeramy

Stuffer - Keith, Don

Casings - Nimrod

Seasonings - Jeramy 

Slicer - Doug (if we need it, might just do with a few nice knives)

Butts (please Cube Up before coming) - Keith (2), Don (2), Nimrod

Beef - Doug (either EOR or Bottom Round), Don (EOR)

Cheese - Doug (for smoking), Craig (hi-temp for sausage)

Dehydrators - Doug, Keith, Jeramy

Curing Stuff - Doug (Morton Tender Quick)

Jerky Marinade - Doug (ill pre-make)

Smokehouse - Keith


----------



## dougmays

Just did some looking around on Florida State Parks website...has anyone Camped Little Manatee River or Wekiwa State Park?


----------



## africanmeat

Is that *Wekiwa**  **Springs**  **State**  **Park ?*


----------



## dougmays

africanmeat said:


> Is that *Wekiwa**  **Springs**  **State**  **Park ?*


Yes it is


----------



## rubbin butts

Hey


----------



## dougmays

Looks like a nice area! Do you know if tent camping is allowed in RV sites because according to the booking map tents and rvs are separate. There is a nice tent site right next to the fishing river that would probably be a nice view.

if tents are allowed in RV spots this might be a good set up for us (far left of the campground map)













Screen Shot 2014-04-09 at 4.31.42 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Apr 9, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07

Myself.. I prefer not to go any further north than Hillsborough County....


----------



## boykjo

JckDanls 07 said:


> Myself.. I prefer not to go any further north than Hillsborough County....


Don't worry all. I'll bring the a$$ whoopin competition as far south as you want to go........... you wont have to travel too far north to find me..........................


----------



## JckDanls 07

HA HAAAAAA..  that's to funny Joe.....


----------



## dougmays

Keith any suggestions for campgrounds around that area? I'm ok with keeping it at Highlands Hammock again also, this was just to see if there was any interest in relocating.


----------



## sushitampa

Just saw someone post this on the Tampa Reddit...thought it was relevant...

"Even most locals don't know this, but SWFWMD (Southwest Florida Water Management District) offers free camping on various properties that they control. Some of them don't have any facilities (toilets, etc), but it's hard to beat free!

https://www.swfwmd.state.fl.us/recreation/camping.php

I learned about it recently, but haven't had an opportunity to take advantage of it yet, so I can't give you an opinion on them, but it's worth checking out."

If you click the link and scroll down to Green Swamp - West Trac it says "This campground is also referred to as the "McNeil Group Campground" because some sites are large enough for group camping. Groups are welcome at this primitive campground"

Just something i wanted to throw out there. I've honestly never been camping LOL I'd love to make it out to one of these, but not sure if i could convince the wife to come with the kids.


----------



## rubbin butts

HEY


----------



## JckDanls 07

oops


----------



## rubbin butts

Hey


----------



## JckDanls 07

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## orlandosmoking




----------



## jarjarchef

Ill put in for the weekend when I go back to work on Sunday.

As for where..... well I will leave that up to you all......I am game for staying or moving..... I just need a place that we can bring the furry one......I will most likely be on the same time frame as last year.....arriving Friday night and leaving Sunday around noon.......the only way that will change is if the girls want to go......then I would do similar to what Don did and have them drive up separately..........


----------



## dougmays

Sheesh....ok guys lets all take a step back.  We've never had any drama amoungst our group and i dont want it to start with me suggesting a new location. In all honestly Highlands Hammock was a great location....the large dish washing area by the bathrooms was great, the large space ron rented for the tent was a perfect gathering place, and having waater and electricity at each spot was awesome!  So lets keep it out Highlands.

My original intent wasn't for a drastic move...i was thinking somewhere like the Lakeland area would have saved most people 30-60 mins of driving time but in all honestly that's not much of a difference.

So if nobody is opposed lets keep it as is! And i really hope everyone who has come in the past comes back again this year! I like all you guys and we have a great time!

With that being said...lets move onto the next topic...

In the past we've kind of done everything on Saturday...the "big dinner", Rib comp, chicken comp, and side item comp, along with everything else...to me it kind of feels rushed and we dont get to really enjoy just hanging around with each other. I wanted to see what you guys though about maybe scaling back the competitions and just doing the Ribs and Side item, no chicken. Maybe we can throw in a bean bag toss tournament? :)

I was also thinking we could do a big dinner friday night as people trickle in. I know some people come after work, so i was thinking some of us who do get there early on Friday can plan and cook a meal for everyone who gets there by Friday night.

So...thoughts on:

- Scaling down comps on saturday and having more hang out time

- Friday night dinner addition?

PS: I really do enjoy all of your company so let's please brush the last 7 posts or so under the rug and carry on:)


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> Sheesh....ok guys lets all take a step back.  We've never had any drama amoungst our group and i dont want it to start with me suggesting a new location. In all honestly Highlands Hammock was a great location....the large dish washing area by the bathrooms was great, the large space ron rented for the tent was a perfect gathering place, and having waater and electricity at each spot was awesome!  So lets keep it out Highlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original intent wasn't for a drastic move...i was thinking somewhere like the Lakeland area would have saved most people 30-60 mins of driving time but in all honestly that's not much of a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if nobody is opposed lets keep it as is! And i really hope everyone who has come in the past comes back again this year! I like all you guys and we have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said...lets move onto the next topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past we've kind of done everything on Saturday...the "big dinner", Rib comp, chicken comp, and side item comp, along with everything else...to me it kind of feels rushed and we dont get to really enjoy just hanging around with each other. I wanted to see what you guys though about maybe scaling back the competitions and just doing the Ribs and Side item, no chicken. Maybe we can throw in a bean bag toss tournament? :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking we could do a big dinner friday night as people trickle in. I know some people come after work, so i was thinking some of us who do get there early on Friday can plan and cook a meal for everyone who gets there by Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...thoughts on:
> 
> 
> 
> - Scaling down comps on saturday and having more hang out time
> 
> 
> 
> - Friday night dinner addition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I really do enjoy all of your company so let's please brush the last 7 posts or so under the rug and carry on:)




Sounds good to me. I really liked the park we stayed in and they were nice people. Dont forget to mention the wifi they also had. I would guess the only down side to that park was all the trees in the way. It takes some manuvering to get a camper in there.... So are the dates set in stone? I will put in for vacation for that weekend......


----------



## dougmays

Yes Sir! Dates are set.


----------



## jarjarchef

Ok sounds like place and date are set. What sites are we going for?


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry submitted before I finished.......

Donwe want to look at moving closer to the wash house we were next to?


----------



## dougmays

What do you guys think? Personally i like our location because we had that whole corner to ourselves and had a buffer away from those other sites that were all tents and closer together. Being closer to the wash house would be convenient but we'd be closer to the general population LOL


----------



## rubbin butts

HEY


----------



## jarjarchef

I just booked my site.

I booked 89 for Friday - Monday morning. Depending on how things are when it gets closer Charlyn and I may arrive at diffrent times.


----------



## JckDanls 07

:biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

be sure to book your sites early...  remember last year they filled up fast ...  I just got 87 again from Thurs. to Wed. ...


----------



## jarjarchef

In case there is any questions about me booking the site Ron had last year. Yes I contacted him before booking. Yes if things change I will gladly give up the site for him. 

I was looking forward to redeeming my self from the pitiful performance of throwing the bean bags.


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> In case there is any questions about me booking the site Ron had last year. Yes I contacted him before booking. Yes if things change I will gladly give up the site for him.
> 
> *I was looking forward to redeeming my self from the pitiful performance of throwing the bean bags.*




I know the feeling....  I need to redeem myself in the meat comps... or comp ....  don't forget..  your cooking in the pro class this year...  :biggrin: ...


----------



## jarjarchef

I was expecting to learn how to cook this time...... I think if we do the side dish one again ill have to just put a bag of chocolate candy out. Don loved the decorating job his girls did with the last one.


----------



## dougmays

Howdy everyone, Sorry i've been out of town and haven't had a chance to get all caught up on this. I'm also going to book the same site i had last year as well as the one across that held the tent so we have that communal area reserved like last year.

Don - i probably wont get that site next to me again that you stayed in since i'm already getting 2 sites....your welcome to stay in my site unless you wanna book that one you were in last year.

Joe - you going for the same spot you were in or possibly closer?

What are everyone's thoughts on canceling the chicken comp and just doing a communal lunch? And adding a Cornhole (beanbag toss) tourny?


----------



## dougmays

80 (my tent site) and 88(communal tent area) are booked!


----------



## jarjarchef

I am game for almost any comp. I am looking forward to just chilling out and not having to stress about anything. So whatever the group wants to do is good for me. The bean bag toss might be a good one so the better halves and any kids that show up can join in........ the wife has been wanting me to makeone, so maybe I will have too so I can practice and not embarrass myself again.....


----------



## sushitampa

Ive never been to one of these so just wanted to ask, have there been a good # of kids that have come to these? If i can convince the wifey to come it'd be us and 4 kids ranging from a 13 y/o to a newborn lol.


----------



## jarjarchef

Any and all are welcome. There were a few last year. This year my daughter is saying she wants to go.


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> Howdy everyone, Sorry i've been out of town and haven't had a chance to get all caught up on this. I'm also going to book the same site i had last year as well as the one across that held the tent so we have that communal area reserved like last year.
> 
> Don - i probably wont get that site next to me again that you stayed in since i'm already getting 2 sites....your welcome to stay in my site unless you wanna book that one you were in last year.
> 
> Joe - you going for the same spot you were in or possibly closer?
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on canceling the chicken comp and just doing a communal lunch? And adding a Cornhole (beanbag toss) tourny?


If there is a spot open closer I will book it. I was pretty happy with the spot I had last year. I will book it as soon as my funds replenish.. Just bought a harley davidson electra glide ultra classic with cash so I'm broke as in broke broke...lol


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> I am game for almost any comp. I am looking forward to just chilling out and not having to stress about anything. So whatever the group wants to do is good for me. The bean bag toss might be a good one so the better halves and any kids that show up can join in........ the wife has been wanting me to makeone, so maybe I will have too so I can practice and not embarrass myself again.....


i should have my new board as well that my uncle is making me so we can have 2 games at once!


sushitampa said:


> Ive never been to one of these so just wanted to ask, have there been a good # of kids that have come to these? If i can convince the wifey to come it'd be us and 4 kids ranging from a 13 y/o to a newborn lol.


SushiTampa we'd love to have you and your family join us. I believe we've had kids, every year, ranging from small children to middle/highschool age. This group has always been a very tame one and everyone is super friendly so you and the family would have no problem fitting in :) 


boykjo said:


> If there is a spot open closer I will book it. I was pretty happy with the spot I had last year. I will book it as soon as my funds replenish.. Just bought a harley davidson electra glide ultra classic with cash so I'm broke as in broke broke...lol


Joe....that is wayyy to many names for any bike/vehicle haha:) Are you bring that down as well?  Also whatever spot works best for you is fine, just couldn't remember if you booked before most of us last year or not


----------



## JckDanls 07

I need to make some new boards myself...  bags as well ....  Do we want to drop chicken all together ?? What If we did the chicken deal for the friday night dinner (just thinking outloud)...  Sushi..  your more than welcome to come bub...  there's plenty of kids running around ... tell your wife to ask Mrs. Boykjo if she liked coming to the N FL. (her first time)..  my wife always looks forward to them (gatherings)...  I have an ez-up to donate for use at the community site ....  Joe..  grats on the new scoot...


----------



## dougmays

I've got a EZ-up as well as a smaller version of the fixed frame like Ron had last year. i bought the 10x10 version. we can use that as well.

Chicken for Friday night could work...i was thinking Friday night we might make a dinner for people as they are pulling in. Since i'll be there in the AM we could throw some stufff on my smoker to cook allday. 

What thoughts does everyone else have?


----------



## jarjarchef

Our ez up was destroyed in a storm. We are looking for a new one. So a maybe for us on that one.
I have the propane burner, pots and pans.
We picked up 1 6' table and most likely will get another 1 or 2 by then.
I may have to come up with another option for a smoker. It looks like the one I used is getting relocated.  I was looking for an excuse to make a mini or jumbo mini.......:biggrin:

So I was telling Charlyn about the bean bag and needing to build one,  well now I have to make one for the school and one for home now.....good thing you can get 4 boards out 1 sheet of plywood..... 

I am down with doing the chicken or another on Friday.  Weather I get there in the morning or at night again will be a week of decision.  It really depends on the girls and Charlyn. If they drive seperate I may stay the night Sunday, not real sure it might be a decision while we are there. We do have the spot for 3 days......


----------



## boykjo

My vacation is approved.. I'll be reserving a spot here in a few weeks. I'll be pulling in on wed and probably leave tues.  See ya there


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> My vacation is approved.. I'll be reserving a spot here in a few weeks. I'll be pulling in on wed and probably leave tues. See ya there


Awesome Joe! 

Looks like things are shaping up nicely already!

@sushitampa  did you talk to the wife? :)


----------



## nickthebeast

This sounds like a good time.  I'll have to get with the wife and see if she wants to get away in November.  It's such a busy month.  My wife's family has 3 birthdays that month.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Nick...  It's a blast..  the more the merrier (as they always say) ... As I said in other post's...  The campground is full by the time the gathering gets here (Nov.) ...  We had people last year that decided they wanted to come at the last minute and they're were no sites available in the whole campground..  let alone a site by the group ... so it is recommended to make reservations early ...  where would ya be coming from ?

 here's a few pictures from previous years If you haven't seen em yet.... 

 2013 ...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152174/2013-smf-south-florida-gathering-picture-thread

2012 ...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th/200

2011 ... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## nickthebeast

Orlando


----------



## dougmays

Hey Nick! We'd love to have you and the family come over! As Keith said its a really fun time!


----------



## alelover

Any pics from this year?


----------



## dougmays

Yes sir! 

2013 ... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152174/2013-smf-south-florida-gathering-picture-thread

2012 ... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th/200

2011 ... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## dougmays

oh wait...you mean 2014?


----------



## alelover

Sorry. I thought it was north.


----------



## alelover

Besides the fact I'm an idiot and can't tell north from south, those of you questioning whether or not to go. YOU NEED TO GO! You get a bunch of people with a common interest and sit around and drink and eat and BS and then you see the things you don't have in common and learn and embrace them and make a bunch of new friends have one of the best weekend ever. We just had ours and that's what happened.


----------



## dougmays

I think Alelover had a little to much of the Ale last night;)  LOL jk.

It really is a good time for anyone not sure if they wanna come or not!


----------



## alelover

Um. What do you classify as too many Doug?


----------



## dougmays

The amount that make you mistake north from south LOL! I cant speak though, i threw quite a few back last night as well and had a bonfire after yard work solo haha


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok y'all...  If your planning to attend and haven't made reservations yet...  I suggest you do so right away...  this place always books up full on these dates...


----------



## JckDanls 07

needs a bump


----------



## JckDanls 07

time to get this thread active again...


----------



## boykjo

Just heard my job is going to12 hr shift 24/7 coverage  so after 3 years of working weekends I will get a  3 day weekend every other week...... YEAH...........!!!!!!

They haven figured out the schedule but were still good. I have time approved for the weekend of the 7-9


----------



## JckDanls 07

dunno if that's good, bad, or indifferent Joe  ??


----------



## dougmays

Hey Joe what day are you planning to come down this time? Maybe i'll take another day off and come chill with ya early


----------



## boykjo

I plan on being there on wed afternoon around 3pm and leaving on Monday. looking forward to hanging out with everyone again.......


----------



## dougmays

I think i'm gonna take thursday off and come in that AM.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thursday , Am-Noonish for us ... Also gonna stay Mon. and hang out with Joe ... ..   Joe, this missus comin this year ?


----------



## jarjarchef

I am hoping to be there on Friday morning. The wife and maybe daughter will be there later.


----------



## dougmays

Joe what spot did you end up settling on so i can update the notes on the first page?

I think thursday i'll throw a couple beer can chickens in the smoker for lunch and a brisket in there for dinner :)


----------



## boykjo

Didn't get a spot yet..... Will get one next friday..... low on funds.. Spending way too much money on the harley...lol


----------



## dougmays

Ten4 lol!

let me know if you want me to book it for ya and just have you pay me back in the future. That way we can lock it in. We have many months so, so probably no biggie


----------



## boykjo

Thanks but it can wait.................... I just dropped 45 bucks today on butts. They are on sale this week here for 1.49. Had to jump on them cause pork butts almost doubled in the last few months... I have around 8 butts in the freezer along with 4 racks of st louis style ribs.... Slowly loading up.......


----------



## dougmays

NIce! Yea butts were on sale here for 1.69 a few weeks ago...wish i would have gotten more. Turkey breasts are on sale for .99/lb now!


----------



## JckDanls 07

got a 2 pack the other day to make snack sticks...  they use to be $1.59 Lb ...  they are up to $2.09 now... 

speaking of snack sticks...  are we doing a sausage/snack stick fest again this year ?  if so I'll bring the smokehouse again ...


----------



## boykjo

Sure...I thought it went well last year. The smoker performed well. Is Ron going and also bringing the sky dome..lol


----------



## dougmays

Ron said he was balancing a couple events in that same time period so he was trying to figure out if it'll work or not. Since the last gathering i bought a much smaller version of the skydome from where he got his haha. But mine is only 10x12 so not the full on 20x40 ;)


----------



## jarjarchef

Doug do you still have the link to the vendor you bought your tent from? 

Just made 1 set of cornhole boards, have a 2nd set built just need to paint. I am going to wait so I can do a better job on paint and cutting the hole. Did not like the results from the jigsaw. 

I am all for doing snack sticks. Let me know how you want me to contribute to the community needs.


----------



## dougmays

I got the frame from tarps.com. they sell you the top only and you get the poles from your local fencing company, shipping would be insane if you wanted the complete package

i'm also in for snack stick making


----------



## ballplayerlc

Hey guys my name is Lee and I was lead here by @jckdanls-07 and I gotta say wow. I live in Broward County and would love to be able to be a part of this weekend and make the trip. 

The dates are no problem and the location is great. It'd be really cool to meet some people that share the same interest. 

Any other information I need or anyone specific I should contact?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hey Lee.. glad your gonna join us...  we'd love to have ya...  we do a little friendly competition amongst  us..  we go out in the campsite and pick unsuspecting campers to come and be the judges...  it is not mandatory to do this..  we just do it for fun and to give the winner bragging rights... what's really interesting is to watch the judges..  some of them try to be all professional about it... lol... Here's some links to previous gatherings  with pictures... have any questions just ask..  we'll be more than happy to answer... 

this is the inaugural gathering...  was held at fish eating creek .... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread

this is the second one and it was at fishing eating creek as well...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th

and this was last year at Highlands Hammock... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152174/2013-smf-south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## ballplayerlc

Are any type of smokers acceptable for this gathering? I have the masterbuilt two door smoker that is propane and charcoal...


----------



## JckDanls 07

by all means..  any kind..  it's just a friendly get together,...  smoke some food..  drink some ????   tell some lies around the fire...  it's all in fun bro...


----------



## JckDanls 07

It sounds like I'm gonna bring my smokehouse again and do a bunch of snack sticks and some sausage..  last year we did close to 100 lbs...  i would say 80 lbs of that was all snack sticks as you can see in the pics...  we will be bringing all the equipment to do these.. all's we ask is that you bring some boston butts ( a 2 pack will be good) ... that way there will be plenty to split up and take home...


----------



## ballplayerlc

Sounds like a great time! I'm looking forward to. Are the boston butts the only thing to bring for the group?


----------



## JckDanls 07

well..  everybody always cooks up something to pass around...  whatever you like cooking is what we like  :biggrin:   what days are thinking about coming ??  Joe (Boykjo) arrives on Wed.  others on Thurs. and then some on Fri....  we also have guest show up just for Sat. ...


----------



## ballplayerlc

Ah I see. Well in that case I will work on my skills so that I can have a good dish to pass around to everyone. 

I was thinking either thursday-sunday or friday-sunday it all depends on work


----------



## JckDanls 07

AHHH   "WORK"..  I hate that four letter word..  I think a woman invented it just to get the man out of the house...   :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

Ballplayer glad to have you. You asked me in the PM where you should book..here is a image of the site map from last year. One the first page of this thread to can see where we are all booked as of now. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/216874/


----------



## mike65

This sounds like it's going to be hoot like last year.  I was all set to make it, but work came first.      I'll check my schedule and see if I can come over this time.


----------



## ballplayerlc

I'm going to book my campsite this Frida (payday) so I'll let you know once I do.


----------



## ballplayerlc

Spot #79 booked 11/6-11/9.
Cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## boykjo

Everyone going to the gathering, calm down and don't get so excited and those of you entering our competitions don't get so nervous













nervous.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jul 11, 2014






I have booked Site 86. I will Arrive on Wed, depart on Monday.

See everyone there...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## jarjarchef

Good times are had. Good food is eaten.  Great company is present. 

So what comps are we doing this year? Is there going to be diffrent divisions :biggrin:

I am hoping to have mini or jumbo made by then.......we shall see


----------



## boykjo

jarjarchef said:


> So what comps are we doing this year? Is there going to be diffrent divisions









I've got a plan this year. "I'm" going to select the judges(all under 7) and lather chocolate all over my ribs....


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> I've got a plan this year. "I'm" going to select the judges(all under 7) and lather chocolate all over my ribs....


Double LOL!!!

Yes Jeramy we are going to have a pro vs backyard division. you automatically win pro and the rest of us battle it out in backyard ;)


----------



## jarjarchef

boykjo said:


> :ROTF
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a plan this year. "I'm" going to select the judges(all under 7) and lather chocolate all over my ribs....



Chocolate works,  but candied bacon wrapped riblettes are better.



dougmays said:


> Double LOL!!!
> 
> Yes Jeramy we are going to have a pro vs backyard division. you automatically win pro and the rest of us battle it out in backyard ;)



LOL that sounds boring for me......


----------



## JckDanls 07

HA HAAAA..  y'all are to funny...  I hope y'all have the same happy go lucky attitude when my chocolate peanut butter glazed ribs wins the hearts of those 7 YO judges...  :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

do we want to do the chicken Comp Fri. night ??... Chicken is a pretty quick cook..  so for those coming on Fri. should still have time to get it on the smoker and get it done by 7ish or so ...  and then the ribs for Sat. night dinner ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> do we want to do the chicken Comp Fri. night ??... Chicken is a pretty quick cook.. so for those coming on Fri. should still have time to get it on the smoker and get it done by 7ish or so ... and then the ribs for Sat. night dinner ...


Sounds good to me. I'd like to break them up a bit so Saturday isn't so busy


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> do we want to do the chicken Comp Fri. night ??... Chicken is a pretty quick cook..  so for those coming on Fri. should still have time to get it on the smoker and get it done by 7ish or so ...  and then the ribs for Sat. night dinner ...



I see what you are doing Kieth.....you are eliminating competition by the schedule......

In all seriousness I am cool with us splitting things up a bit. But keep in mind the desire of making snack sticks and the time it will take to do that. It was mentioned before of eliminating the chicken comp all together so we could just chill and relax more.


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do we want to do the chicken Comp Fri. night ??... Chicken is a pretty quick cook..  so for those coming on Fri. should still have time to get it on the smoker and get it done by 7ish or so ...  and then the ribs for Sat. night dinner ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are doing Kieth.....you are eliminating competition by the schedule......
> 
> In all seriousness I am cool with us splitting things up a bit. But keep in mind the desire of making snack sticks and the time it will take to do that. *It was mentioned before of eliminating the chicken comp all together *so we could just chill and relax more.
Click to expand...


Your right Jeremy.. . I've already rocked the boat enough...  

on a side note.. has anybody reserved site #81 ?  I was looking at the reservation map and it shows 81 as being reserved already ??


----------



## jarjarchef

I was poking fun at you, not saying you rocked the boat. I guess my sarcasm did not make it too well in the words.


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Your right Jeremy.. . I've already rocked the boat enough...
> 
> on a side note.. has anybody reserved site #81 ? I was looking at the reservation map and it shows 81 as being reserved already ??


oooooooooo a mystery party crasher


----------



## jarjarchef

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> oooooooooo a mystery party crasher



I like mysteries.  Can I be Shaggy? 

Don I thought you fell off the maps. Good to see your still around.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> I like mysteries. Can I be Shaggy?
> 
> Don I thought you fell off the maps. Good to see your still around.


Awwwww. I wanted to be Shaggy. I'll be sure to bring Scooby and Scrappy as we all know they are the true detectives.

I've pretty much always been around, just more of a reader(student) than a poster(teacher). Perhaps someday when I have mastered a decent skill set I will be more able to share some knowledge. Most of the times when I read a thread on here that I think I may be able to offer some good advice on I discover as I read through the posts that someone else has more than adequately helped out the OP, leaving me with nothing to add.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Heyyyyy  Scoooooobbbyyyyy...   WHERE ARE YOUUUU ????     scooby says.. "ROVERRRRRR  HERRREEEEEE ....


----------



## orlandosmoking

WTF Keith!!  You auditioning for Shaggy's part toooo? Ruh Roh


----------



## JckDanls 07

Naaaa..  I'll be Freddy


----------



## jarjarchef

Don I hear ya. I usually say more then I should. So I have backed way off, not that I am not confident in my knowledge, but more for not stirring the pot. There are way too many opinionated experts out there that have more time to look up stuff they have never used in real life, then I care to expend or spend time going back and forth..... so I read and laugh.


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Awwwww. I wanted to be Shaggy. I'll be sure to bring Scooby and Scrappy as we all know they are the true detectives.
> 
> I've pretty much always been around, just more of a reader(student) than a poster(teacher). Perhaps someday when I have mastered a decent skill set I will be more able to share some knowledge. Most of the times when I read a thread on here that I think I may be able to offer some good advice on I discover as I read through the posts that someone else has more than adequately helped out the OP, leaving me with nothing to add.


yea if there are 4+ replies to a post i just dont even try...its just repeating alot of the same stuff haha.

Don did you book a site or you crashing in mine?


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Don did you book a site or you crashing in mine?


Haven't booked a site yet. Waiting on confirmation of possible guests (wife's friends) coming along to know what I need. If they all go I'll most likely need two sites, preferably together, but should know for sure by end of next weekend. I know they are getting in short supply in our immediate area so I've been pressuring them to commit or not.


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Haven't booked a site yet. Waiting on confirmation of possible guests (wife's friends) coming along to know what I need. If they all go I'll most likely need two sites, preferably together, but should know for sure by end of next weekend. I know they are getting in short supply in our immediate area so I've been pressuring them to commit or not.


sounds good! As of now i believe i'm the only one in mine and if we do run out of room we could probably put tents in the "communal" area at night


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> sounds good! As of now i believe i'm the only one in mine and if we do run out of room we could probably put tents in the "communal" area at night


That common area was pretty large and could probably support a tent or possibly two being we won't be enjoying Ron's giant canopy. I think a tent may have fit on there last year at the far end even with his canopy. Maybe good for back up if we get some late interest and there are no sites left.


----------



## dougmays

Look familiar to anyone (who attended the first 3 gatherings at Fisheating Creek)??













20140810_125955.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 11, 2014






She was the guest judge on the Florida American Grilled show the other night


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'll be damned...  I guess we trained her well ???   :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

HA! She was just as um...."excitable" as she was back when she was judging our event


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump...  ok y'all.. getting closer every day...   any new comers are more than welcome to come and join us....


----------



## dougmays

@Ballplayerlc, @sushitampa, @nickthebeast  how about it? We'd love to have you and your families


----------



## ballplayerlc

Well..... It was supposed to be me and the girlfriend but we kinda went our separate ways lol


----------



## dougmays

Ballplayerlc said:


> Well..... It was supposed to be me and the girlfriend but we kinda went our separate ways lol


Sorry to hear that. I've come solo the past few years so join the single dudes club...population: 2.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ballplayerlc said:


> Well..... It was supposed to be me and the girlfriend but we kinda went our separate ways lol



A woman in your company is not a stipulation... we won't hold it against ya....  :biggrin:


----------



## ballplayerlc

Good to know lol. I hear there's gonna be beer and bbq so I don't think I need a girl for those few days lol. I'm gonna be too busy learning how to bbq properly anyways ;)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ballplayerlc said:


> Good to know lol. I hear there's gonna be beer and bbq so I don't think I need a girl for those few days lol. I'm gonna be too busy learning how to *bbq properly *anyways ;)




Who say's any of us know how...  The most important word in your reply was...  "BEER"


----------



## ballplayerlc

I'm hoping after all these meetups you guys might have learned a thing or two that can teach a yougin like myself. And yes beer is the most important aspect of that conversation! Even though i have a feeling you might like a good cup of Jack Daniels....


----------



## dougmays

We could do a demo on one of our smokers of a basic 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method....


----------



## ballplayerlc

Im not that big of an idiot at least I hope not lol


----------



## jarjarchef

Ballplayer you mught actually surprise yourself and show us a thing or two. If memory serves me correctly last year a newbie to the gathering was able to just that........

Besides it is all about having a good time and meeting new people.


----------



## ballplayerlc

That's what I'm looking forward to the most. Just make some new friends and enjoy some delicious beer and bbq. (preferably in that orfer)


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  only a couple of months away...  I'm ready for vacation now...


----------



## ballplayerlc

Vacation? What does that mean?


----------



## JckDanls 07

It means no watch on my wrist...  no phones...  no shoes..  always wear a shirt tho, It's not a pretty site...  no worries, except to make sure I don't run out of my favorite beverage ...


----------



## ballplayerlc

I've heard of this vacation thing before...... I heard nothing but great things. I'll have to try it for myself


----------



## eman

Only a couple a things y'all don't have.Gumbo , Boudin balls , hush puppies an onion rings.

Guys and gals i wish you great weather and great times !!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> Only a couple a things y'all don't have.Gumbo , Boudin balls , hush puppies an onion rings.
> Guys and gals i wish you great weather and great times !!!



Bob..  I think you need to come on down and fix us up on Friday night...


----------



## jarjarchef

Eman you are more than welcome to come and expose us to some of what you speak of.... :biggrin:


----------



## eman

rd trip ticket to nearest airport and i'm on my way.Would love to make it . But jerry's is about my limit on drive time.


----------



## dougmays

Drive to Jerry's and he'll drive you 2 the rest of the way:)

Boudin what?!?! :)


----------



## dougmays

2 Months away!! Not much chatter so i'm trying to spark that up again. Should we start picking bean bag toss partners!? I might try to find some bellys to put in Keith's Smokehouse along side the snack sticks.

Can everyone check Page 1 where i have all the attendees and make sure i have all the correct info there. Also if your coming and your name is not on there can you please let me know. I'd like to get a few more forum members. My friend from Gainesville might come as he just got a WSM


----------



## nimrod

Hello everyone,

 We just reserved site 78 for the Nov gathering. Not sure if my smoker can make the journey as it is getting long in the tooth. I am a long time camper, backyard smoker & enjoy DO cooking.

 Looking forward to meeting everyone. Coming from the Stuart area.

  Craig & Ann


----------



## JckDanls 07

Craig...  it will be nice to meet ya.. your gonna love it...  myself, I have been thinking about trying some DO cooking..  maybe you can do some cooks and I/we can learn how to...  Don't know if you have read the whole thread..  but we are going to making a boatload of snack sticks...  If you would like to take some home then you might wanna bring a 2pck of boston butts...  what days are planning on being there ??


----------



## nimrod

We reserved 7,8,9. I saw this last year at Fish Eating Creek but we couldn't make it. We camp at HH a couple times a year even had a couple of pop-up rallies there.

 Thanks for the welcome & looking forward to it.


----------



## nimrod

One of our camping friends, Blackpot, teaches DO cooking in the Tampa area. He know a lot more that me but I enjoy it just the same. I can make a good side dish for the smoked meat.

 My smoker is held together with tek screws & sheetmetal right now. So I doubt it would make the trip in one piece.


----------



## jarjarchef

I have a DO, but no clue on really where to start. Ill bring mine and maybe pick up a couple starting pointers.


----------



## JckDanls 07

nimrod said:


> One of our camping friends, Blackpot, teaches DO cooking in the Tampa area. He know a lot more that me but I enjoy it just the same. I can make a good side dish for the smoked meat.
> *My smoker is held together with tek screws & sheetmetal *right now. So I doubt it would make the trip in one piece.



HA HAA..  got a laugh when I read this...  as i just did the same thing yesterday on my lawn mower covering the holes in the deck...  glad to know I'm not the only one that uses sheet metal and tek screws...


----------



## nimrod

Better than duct tape!

Sometimes I gotta make do with what I have.


----------



## dougmays

Welcome to the group Craig! Glad to have ya! I'd love to learn how to keep my DO's clean and rust free when used outside. I used my big DO for some boiled peanuts for a Gator Game Tailgate and when i brought it home it was all rusty inside from hold the peanuts in the water. I went to a Pepper Festival 2 weekends ago and they had a outdoor kicthen there with 7-8 DO's and cast iron skillets sitting out in the elements and looked great. So i'm doing something wrong


----------



## dougmays

BTW i've got your information on page 1


----------



## JckDanls 07

I see a few more Fl. people becoming members...  give this thread a bump in anticipation of them reading it and then joining us...


----------



## nimrod

I put the word around to some camping friends & co-workers so maybe one or two will show up. I'm no DO pro but will be happy to pass on what I learned from Blackpot. To start with never leave water in the DO or cast iron cookware. It will rust over.

 Checked out the pics from past gatherings & looked like a great time.

I can make a cornbread casserole in the DO for a side dish. Usually turns out good.

Hope bringing the Misses & camp-hounds is OK?

 Really interested in how to make the meat sticks, I'll make sure I have the pork butts.


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> I put the word around to some camping friends & co-workers so maybe one or two will show up. I'm no DO pro but will be happy to pass on what I learned from Blackpot. To start with never leave water in the DO or cast iron cookware. It will rust over.
> 
> Checked out the pics from past gatherings & looked like a great time.
> 
> I can make a cornbread casserole in the DO for a side dish. Usually turns out good.
> 
> Hope bringing the Misses & camp-hounds is OK?
> 
> Really interested in how to make the meat sticks, I'll make sure I have the pork butts.


Certainly bring the misses and pups. This is a family friendly event and the more the merrier. Keith brings his pooch and i've brought mine to a couple of them. 

I love me some cornbread!


----------



## JckDanls 07

As Doug said..  by all means bring the family as it revolves around them...  I too am a fan of cornbread...


----------



## jarjarchef

If I may throw something out there to knaw on....

Instead of trying to break down all of the butts at the camp sites like last year. What if they were broke down at home and diced into 1" cubes and chilled. This way it is safer to handle and a bit faster to process. I would even say for those that have grinders to do the first grinding. .....


----------



## nimrod

Good deal! Thanks


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> If I may throw something out there to knaw on....
> 
> Instead of trying to break down all of the butts at the camp sites like last year. What if they were broke down at home and diced into 1" cubes and chilled. This way it is safer to handle and a bit faster to process. I would even say for those that have grinders to do the first grinding. .....


That's actually a very good idea J! This is why we keep a chef handy ;)


----------



## nimrod

So how big should the 2 pack be?  2-3 lbs each?

 Do I need to bring anything else for the meat-sticks?

Do you make that plywood smoker just for this event? Don't think it would last too long with the termites on my property. Those [email protected] bugs are eating my house & some trees!


----------



## jarjarchef

Most 2 packs I see are around 10 pounds.

Good question on if we need to bring anything else...... so do we?

For my plywood smokehouse I placed it on cedar runners. So it does not touch the ground. We also did a fairly heavy paint job. I have not seen any signs of the nasty bugs on it, but the tables next to it have been hit real hard by them.


----------



## JckDanls 07

The 2 packs are usually untrimmed (which is what we need for the fat) and weigh in the neighborhood of 15-18 lbs (per pack)...  Don't know what you have in Stuart for stores...  I get mine at GFS..  it is mostly for restaurant supply's as everything is sold in bulk ...  If you have a Sam's or something like that you can find the untrimmed 2 packs there...  

As for the smokehouse..  it's painted and sits on cement blocks...  yes, I did make it for this event last year with the plan on bringing it back home to use at the house...  

For supplies...  I still have the seasoning Joe sent for our little get together that never happened..  minus some for a batch of sticks I made...  will have to look and see what's left...  we will need casings..  I am bringing my grinder and stuffer (5 lbs)...  Jeramy..  do you have a stuffer or do you use your grinder as one ??  My grinder will do all the grinding we need to do, so we don't really need another one of those...  I think Don has a stuffer, but I'm not positive...  wish he would chime in...  I also have some venison I am going to bring to make a batch of venison sticks...  ohhhh...  were gonna need a scale as mine only weighs up to 6 lbs ( i need to get a better one)..  I have some cure I will bring as well...  If y'all seen a recipe you were wanting to try in a batch of sticks, bring it and we'll do it...  

Time is winding down..  it will be here before you know it...  what are some of the other things that people were gonna cook besides the ribs for the comp. ?  I take it were not doing chicken comp Fri. ? I am thinking about bringing a ham and doing a maple/bourbon ham if were not doing chicken...  

that's it for now....


----------



## jarjarchef

I only have a grinder. It does have some tubes for stuffing, but none for snack sticks.

I am going to try and go to a new butcher shop and see if they will give or I can by thier pork trimmings.


I am game for any comp or no comp, it is really up to the group. 

I did get my Mini Jumbo done, so I will be traveling a little lighter this year.


----------



## boykjo

Sorry folks but my prioreties have changed and I wont be able to make it this year. I am going to to focus on my smoker build and want to have it done by the end of this year. Also the ole bat told the ole geaser its our 25th and she wants to go to the daytona 500. I cant argue with that so I'll have to save my benjamins for that event. I have reserved spot 86 and I am going to cancel. I cant transfer it so I have to cancel it. If anyone needs the spot I can hold it for a little bit. Has anyone heard from Don (orlandosmoking) Maybe he need a spot. Hopefully I'll see ya'll at jerrys this spring at the NFLG

Have fun and I'll be watching from home

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

Dang it Joe..  that sucks..  was looking forward to beating you and your chocolate covered ribs with my peanut butter covered ribs in the rib comp...  :biggrin:  ...  I understand life gets in the way...  have fun at Daytona and we'll see ya at the N. FL. Gathering (maybe) ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry to hear you will not make it Joe. I was looking forward to the chocolate glazed ribs. I was worried my candied rib nugget clouds were going to lose.


----------



## dougmays

My cherry infused strawberry ribs with marshmallow bbq sauce is going to take the cake this year! (pun intended haha)

Sorry to hear that Joe...you'll certainly be missed. 

Who has supplies we can use for snack sticks? Grinders? Stuffers? Keith you got the smoke house. If we think it'll be to heard with less people and no Sausage-King Joe this year, maybe we go with something simpler like Jerky, Bacon and Cheese?

I apologize to the group i've been super busy lately and haven't had alot of time to put this all together. I think we did agree earlier that we'd forgot the chicken competition this year and instead make the one big competition that night with Ribs and Something Special. And we can all cook up other foods for "lunch" aka all day snacking :)

For the newcomers....we do a very friendly competition with Ribs (you can use any type of pork rib) and Something Special which is any side item, desert, snack, ect.. Judging is not based on any FBA or KCBS rules. We usually just get about 5 random campers we find and have them "pick there favorite" on a organized format. Its alot of fun. If you'd like to compete let me know and just bring your own meat/stuff for it. We have plenty of smokers available if your not bringing one or dont think your would fit what you want to cook sufficiently. 

Also we usually get donations from our site sponsors and jeff (the forum owner) so its a little more then just bragging rights:) 

As for other foods....Keith that Ham you make is delicious! I think i might bring a full packer brisket to cook up as well! If anyone wants to bring something, try a new recipe or treat us with an old go-to, the more the merrier!

More to come! I'm getting excited!

Does anyone want to take over Joe's site before he cancels it?


----------



## jarjarchef

I am game for whay ever the group wants to do. 

I will have to learn how to cook for the side dish. I have a very limited arsenal in my cooking abilities..............

As far as the snack sticks or doing other group projects. Let me know what to bring. I am traveling light as far a smoker this year. I have a new toy to bring. It is a bit bigger than the minis, but much easier to move around.

I have a grinder I can bring. I have plenty of knives and ability to break down the pork butts. I am more than willing to contribute financially towards the materials needed. I already have a bunch of spices I can donate as well.


----------



## dougmays

Anyone heard from Don (@OrlandoSmoKing  )


----------



## orlandosmoking




----------



## dougmays

about dang time Don! haha. 

Do you need a campsite?


----------



## tiki guy

Sorry late to the game , and a wee bit a Rum while smoking a brisket tonight .........

We ( the wife & me )  are interested in attending ......so is it a lock at the Highlands Hammock State park ? 
I will check back with this link /tread to be sure but count us in !     Looking forward to meeting some people from this forum and learning some stuff ...We are in !


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Sorry late to the game , and a wee bit a Rum while smoking a brisket tonight .........
> 
> We ( the wife & me )  are interested in attending ......so is it a lock at the Highlands Hammock State park ?
> I will check back with this link /tread to be sure but count us in !     Looking forward to meeting some people from this forum and learning some stuff ...We are in !


Hey Tiki! We'd love to have you both. It's for sure at Highlands Hammock. If you look on Page 1 you can see where we are all camped thus far and compare that to the booking map. Boykjo had to back out but still has his site booked, if you would like you can take over his site. Do you have a RV or will you be tent camping? If you are tent camping and do not want to get a spot for yourself your welcome to share mine as well.

We always have a great time and this year should be no exception! Also consider competing in the friendly competitions we do. All the info should be on page 1 but i fyou have any questions about anything feel free to ask


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Hey Tiki! We'd love to have you both. It's for sure at Highlands Hammock. If you look on Page 1 you can see where we are all camped thus far and compare that to the booking map. Boykjo had to back out but still has his site booked, if you would like you can take over his site. Do you have a RV or will you be tent camping? If you are tent camping and do not want to get a spot for yourself your welcome to share mine as well.
> 
> We always have a great time and this year should be no exception! Also consider competing in the friendly competitions we do. All the info should be on page 1 but i fyou have any questions about anything feel free to ask


Boykjo's site is already spoken for................


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well ok then...  Looks like we are picking up a few new members this year..  that's great... The more the merrier...  Sure wish Ron would rethink this though and come join us...  since he is one of the originals... 

Van Holten (a member here) Is also going to join us on Sat...  he and his wife Phyllis have attended the N FL. Gathering the last couple of years...  It will be good to see him again as well...  

I do have a bit of bad news though...  It seems I am fresh out of that clear (and flavored) stuff in a jar...  so my cooler will be empty of that this year...  

So lets take a vote, Snack Sticks or Jerky...    Doug..  maybe put a poll on the home page (page 1)  ???  or everybody just post what they prefer  ???  

Let me also say..  besides the smoke house..  I have a MES 30 that's controlled by a PID..  so consistent low temps are achieved on this as well....  

I have a grinder that will handle all the grinding and I also have a 5 lb stuffer, small . but will get the job done...    for snack sticks...

I have a 10 tray dehydrator  that we could use for jerky...  

So If we do snack sticks..  we will have to get casings and seasonings...  get started on those on Friday and get them in the smoke house Fri./Sat..  ???


----------



## JckDanls 07

I believe Tiki is just gonna do a day trip..  or do the motel thing if they decide they are gonna do a couple of days..


----------



## jarjarchef

I say both. 

I have a dehydrator as well.

We just need to plan how much we are going to make and when we are going to prep it. Since we are not doing the chicken lunch comp, this will open more time in the morning.  I would say we do no more than 30 pounds of sticks and 10-15 pounds of jerky, really depends on home much will fit in the dehydrators. Anything beyond that should be fresh sausage like brats, italian or even country sausage. The only thing we need for fresh is casings. I have a ton of dry spices at home we can use. We may have to buy a couple small ones, but not much.

I can come down in the morning to help, but will most likely have to come home to get Charlyn and bring her down. Unless she is willing to drive don on her own. We shall see.


----------



## nimrod

I've made neither but the meat sticks sound good. If we go that route let me know if I need to bring casings so I have some time to get them. I'm a newbie in this area so I'll go with the flow.


----------



## jarjarchef

If we decide to make fresh sausages I will get a hank of casings. I can use them later with the grinder I have. It has some stuffer tubes, but none for sticks.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then, this is what I have from Joe..  Premixed seasoning (cure added, each is for 20lbs)...  1- kielbasa,  1-andoullie and 1-fresh country sausage....   also I have Charizo (enough for 10lbs)...  I will bring all of it and we can use whatever....

I think we need to get some high temp cheese as well...

and of coarse some jalapeno's for some of the sausage and sticks ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Joe had told me before to get my casing from Butcher Packer. I am thinking of getting a few things like curing salts, casings and maybe a couple seasoning blends. Just not sure yet on total funds avalible.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeremy..  I have plenty of cure if you want to scratch that...


----------



## dougmays

Hey guys! Man i can't seem to get time to keep up with these posts i need to get my head in the game haha! I've been prepping all week for the Mulberry Fine Swine competition this weekend. If anyone is in the area come stop by!

Welcome Van Holten and TikiGuy! Tiki PM'd me about coming and what to bring i told him probably a butt or 2 for SS/Sausage making. Also for either of you newcomers, if you feel like cooking something (not required) we'll have plenty of smoker room. Im going to add your names to Page 1.

I missed Joe's spot being taken, did one of us get it? Or was it snatched up by a mere mortal? ;)

For the snackstick/cheeese/jerky...i like the idea of Scaling back Snack Sticks a little and also incorporating Jerky and Cheese. I can throw a poll up on the first page to see what the general consensus is. Maybe we try to make enough SS for everyone to bring home 5lbs? 10lbs? And then do what  Jeremy said and make Fresh Sausages with the rest? For the Jerky i usually use EOR (eye of round) but we can use Top Sirloin as well, or any other cuts that you prefer. I usually have gallon containers of Worsty Sauce and Teriyaki at home for my base recipes i could bring. I"ve never smoked Cheese but definitely something i'd love to do. I"ll make a sticky area on the first page for this even and see who will bring what.

Since we are nixing the Chicken Competition and probably just snacking throughout the day what do you guys think about moving up the Dinner Comps up to a earlier time...usually but the time we do the intros, judging and results its around 7pm. If we do a  4pm competition we could still have daylight, and possibly have room for a Third Meal (Thank you tacobell) later in the night. Just a thought.

Updating page one now.....


----------



## dougmays

Posted a poll on the top of this thread to gauge the interest and direction for the smoking and dehydrating project. Please vote so we know what to bring and what supplies will be required


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> I missed Joe's spot being taken, did one of us get it? Or was it snatched up by a mere mortal? ;)


I PMed Joe the same day he posted that he is unable to attend. He is supposed to contact me when he cancels so I can grab it but has not yet so I think it is still his reservation.

On a side note, I think we may have lost @ballplayerlc as I saw his site #79 available a few days ago, but someone else has already grabbed it.


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Well ok then... Looks like we are picking up a few new members this year.. that's great... The more the merrier... Sure wish Ron would rethink this though and come join us... since he is one of the originals...


Keith,

Would love to, but I am committed to the Veteran Fundraiser. I certainly will be thinking of all of you that weekend tho.

Doug,

We had a great time here with the BBQ for the local car clubs, we ended up with 64 people and a bunch of great food.

Ya'll have fun.

Ron


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> Keith,
> 
> Would love to, but I am committed to the Veteran Fundraiser. I certainly will be thinking of all of you that weekend tho.
> 
> Doug,
> 
> We had a great time here with the BBQ for the local car clubs, we ended up with 64 people and a bunch of great food.
> 
> Ya'll have fun.
> 
> Ron


Oh nice! Let me know when the next one is and i'll definitly try to make it up there! 

@boykjo  Can you sync up with Don to cancel and re-book that spot?

@Ballplayerlc  Are you still in for the Gathering?


----------



## orlandosmoking




----------



## jarjarchef

:Gunner:


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Oh nice! Let me know when the next one is and i'll definitly try to make it up there!
> 
> *@boykjo  Can you sync up with Don to cancel and re-book that spot?*
> 
> @Ballplayerlc  Are you still in for the Gathering?


Done! 

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so it's getting down to crunch time....  if we can get a list of what meats (pork,beef) everybody's bringing then we can figure out what supplies we will need to make the finished product...  may I suggest that half of us bring pork and half bring beef ? But if somebody wants to bring some of both that's fine as well ... 

Myself,  I am going to bring a 2pk of Butts to put towards snack sticks and sausage ...  so that will be somewhere around 15-18 lbs ... 

As for other meats that I will be cooking...  A ham for Thurs. or Fri.  and of course ribs for Sat. ... 

For equipment...  Smokehouse (propane) ...  MES 30 (PID controlled for low, steady temps)...  Mini WSM ...  Grinder...  5 lb stuffer ... 1 EZ up for common area... 1 table

what say's y'all ??

PS...  I will bring a little bit of wood for nightly campfires as well...  others feel free to bring some too ...  will also keep adding to this as I think of things...


----------



## maple sticks




----------



## JckDanls 07

Maple Sticks said:


> :popcorn



Does this mean your interested in attending  ?????


----------



## maple sticks

JckDanls 07 said:


> Does this mean your interested in attending ?????


Just wanted to follow. I won't be in Florida till December.

Looks like a good time from last years pictures.

Enjoy all.


----------



## orlandosmoking

What to bring. Hmmmmm. What to bring.

I agree with Keith, time is running out and we need to get a little better organized to make sure we have everything we need equipment and food wise. Remember Boykjo isn't bringing his kitchen this year. If we need to order something (casings, hitemp cheese, seasonings, etc.) we are running out of time.

We'll start with equipment I suppose. No need in my opinion to have more than two of each item we need. I am happy to bring anything I have that we might need but I know I don't want to carry anything I don't have to.

Sausage making:  Keith is bringing the primary grinder and I believe Jeremy had offered to bring his which can act as a back up. I will leave my little kitchener at home. I will bring my stuffer as a back up. Smallest tube I have barely fit a 19mm casing for sticks. I believe Keith's has a tube for 17mm. Between the two we should be fine. Hoping Jeramy still has and is bringing the containers/tubs that he collected earlier this year for the mini gathering that never happened so we can put them to use. Otherwise we will need meat lugs of some sort. Hope someone has a decent scale as mine only goes to 5 lbs. and I don't trust it's accuracy to measure cure and such.

I'll be bringing a two pack of butts(may cook one depending on what others are bringing for sausage), a package of 17mm casings for snack sticks(doubt this is enough for what we're doing), I picked up a gallon of jalapenos and will bring enough to make up Joe's jap&cheddar kielbasa. I think we will still need the cheese and casings.

Jerky: I also have 2 4 tray Nesco square dehydrators but I think this is covered already so they will stay home unless I hear otherwise. Marinade I think Doug has covered? I have one of the jerky cannons and will bring it if anyone wants to try it out. Let me know. I will also bring at least one EOR cause you know I want to bring some home.

Haven't decided what all I will be cooking just yet. Still perfecting my sugar brined honey injected brown sugar encrusted rib recipe so you guys can breath a collective sigh of relief that I may not even enter. Will most likely whip up a batch of my version of Dutch's wicked beans. Not sure what else. Possible pulled pork, meatloaf, chicken. Just undecided. Will update.

Wondering of those who attended last year if anyone still has ice coupons and if they still work. I have access to an ice maker and can bring several coolers full depending on space in the truck.

I will also bring my stacking chairs (6) and my folding table. I have some firewood as well but not sure I'll have room for it.

Will update as I think of things but gotta go for now.


----------



## dougmays

Hey guys..just got back from a BBQ comp so getting caught back up on stuff.

Ok i've updated *Page 1* with details of the jerky/snackstick/Cheese project as well as the table of attendees and who is bringing what. If i missed anything please let me know. 

Thanks to everyone for helping pick up my slack with planning this year....been a crazy couple months in my life. But after another trip out of town this weekend i should be back in the grind andon top of things.

I"ll premake *marinade* for jerky. ill make my base recipe and when if we wanna make it spicier, or add other flavors we can do so then.  I have a big dehydrator that should be adequate for what we are doing. Even if we have to do 2 batches. I usually smoke for a few hours and then dehydrate mainly because i just do small batches on my kettle grill. With Kieths smoke house we could do some in the smokehouse the entire time and more on the dehydrator? I have a cheapo slicer i can bring or we can just slice by hand....

As for *Cure*....i have enough morton tender quick to dry out a whole cow. So i have that covered. I also have a packet of pink cure that i've never used...its abotu 2 years old, is that still good? Anyone else bringing cure for Snack Sticks and Sausage.

As for *Cheese, *I can bring some, maybe i'll pick up a couple blocks from Sam's Club...any preference? I've never smoked cheese so thinking Cheddar and Mozzerella to start? If the weather is looking warmer then normal should i not even bother bringing cheese?

As Keith said...if anyone can bring wood for the camp fire that'd be great. 

*Ice and Sponsors - *I talked to IceDaddy a few weeks after the last Gathering and he said those tickets were only for that machine, that weekend. So they aren't valid anymore. I'm going to reach out to him right now for more tickets. I've contacted Todd at AmazeN about swag for competitions and give aways. I'm also going to message Jeff for some books or anything else he may want to give us and i'll talk to Lisa from VacuumSealersUnlimited for maybe getting somemore Vacuum bags.

i think that's about it for now! cant wait only a few weeks away!


----------



## jarjarchef

Lets see equiptment:
1ea           Jumbo Mini
1ea           Grinder (can do some stuffing)
1ea            dehydrator (5 shelves)
1ea            Dutch Oven
1ea            12" Cast Iron 
1ea             9' pop up canopy (looking at getting another)
1ea             6' prep table (might get another or 2)
1ea            propane burner
besides the normal knives, cutting boards, spices and other nenecessities thats about it at this time.

Food:
Normal pantry stuff of butter, potatoes,  onions, eggs and other items that are found around the house.......
meats will include ribs, chicken, tri tip if I can find some, store bacon and anything else that gets me excited.....

Meats for community projects:
I will hold off till we see what is already being brought. I have a butcher shop near by that I can get product the day of if needed.

Product for community projects:
I am willing to buy some casings, high heat cheese and cure if needed, just need to know soon so I can order it.

Recipes: 
I have not done any of these before. So I am in your hands. I can look and find some on line. I am not too sure if there are any good sites out there to find info for these things, but I am sure I could find one.

Travel plans:
At this time my plan is to come down in the late morning with the camper, set up and hang out till around 5ish. Then drive back to get the better half and come back later. I am hoping I can convince her to drive down on her own, but never know.....

Containers:
I used the ones I had gotten. I will see if I can get more by then.........


Let me know if I missed anything..........


----------



## JckDanls 07

nimrod said:


> I've made neither but the meat sticks sound good. If we go that route let me know if I need to bring casings so I have some time to get them. I'm a newbie in this area so I'll go with the flow.



Craig  (Nimrod)..  If your offer still holds on getting casings and such..  I suggest these...  unless somebody else knows a better deal ???  

2  of the 3 pack -      http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-565-19mm-smoke-collagen-casings.aspx

2 pcks -      http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-642-1-lb-hi-temp-cheddar-cheese.aspx

1 pck -        http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-643-1-lb-hi-temp-hot-pepper-cheese.aspx


I know Butcher-Packer has a bigger selection of cheeses and bigger packs....  but they don't offer 19 mm casings ...  

so hold off until next week and see what some of the other guys say....  

you say you will be arriving on Friday...  any idea on what time ???


----------



## nimrod

Keith,

 Thanks for the links, good info. I order some early next week unless someone else has a better suggestion.

My wife starts a new job next Monday so that will change our plans for a early arrival on Friday. I'll have to see what we can work out for arrival time.

Thanks


----------



## dougmays

Everything is coming together nicely! 

Will cheese for smoking say "high temp"? I was gonna goto Sam's and get a block or 2 of basic cheddar and/or mozzerella because those are usually the biggest ones.  While i'm there i'll probably pick up some beef for jerky.

I'm also going to call the University of Florida Meat Processing Center and see if they have any pork bellys. I wanna try Pop's wet brine for the gathering so i need to get it into the brine in the next few days.

Everyone has a campsite who is camping correct? 

I reached out to Jeff, the owner of this site, (@TulsaJeff  ) about donating some of his books for prizes and I got home last night from my flight from new orleans and they were sitting right there! Thanks jeff!













20141021_073800.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 21, 2014






Also Lisa from Vaccum Sealers Unlimited it going to send us bags for sealing our project final results!

I haven't heard back from Ed yet on Ice but ill follow up now. Also i believe Todd at AmazN is going to send some swag as well!  Anyone other sponsors you guys want me to reach out to.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  as for cheese to smoke, it's just regular cheese..  what ever flavors you like... we can smoke the cheese  but it won't be consumable for at least 2 weeks... so we can vacuum seal it (bring a vacuum sealer) and send it back home with ya...  The only 'High Temp" cheese available that I know of is the stuff to use in sausage which is already cubed at 1/4" sq....


A early thanks to our wonderful sponsors

Jeff...  thanks for the books..  hoping I will get one of them this year with my Jalapeno infused peanut butter crusted glazed ribs    :biggrin:  

Lisa...  sure do appreciate the bags..  we will give a go with the cheese and such...

Todd...  thanks again for donating your wonderful product...  don't know where we would all be without your product...


Craig (Nimrod)...  If it seems your gonna be a late friday arrival..  maybe just have those packages drop shipped to me... let me know and I will PM my address...  that way we can get started Friday morning with the task at hand...  If your gonna bring some butts as well..  we can let you be hands on with process of what you bring to learn how to do it ... 

Getting closer every day y'all....  started this past weekend getting things around....  Don't know if I mentioned it or not..  but I'll be bringing some venison to make snack sticks with as well...  also might get my hands on some wild gator as a co-worker had 4 tags and filled them.. so we'll see...


----------



## nimrod

I second a BIG THANK YOU to all the sponsors.

We have site 78 reserved.

 Yes unfortunately we will be arriving late. I may be able to set up early and go back for Ann but will have to play that by ear.

 JD07,

 I really appreciate the help. Send me a PM for the shipping info. I really do want to learn how to make the sausage or meat sticks. Ann can't take the MSG in commercial stuff so looking to learn how to make some good sausage without it. I plan on bringing some butts already cubed up. 

 I'll also make sure to have some extra fire wood for the campfire.

 Craig


----------



## dougmays

Appreciate the wood for camp fire Nimrod!

I've updated page 1 again with more project supplies

I think everything is coming together....Rib and Something Special competition "early" dinner on Saturday, and we'll spend the rest of the time sitting around, making jerky/sausage, playing horseshoes and cornhole (bean bag toss)! For those who were wanting to compete in a Chicken competition your more the welcome to still make your version of chicken for Saturday Lunch.

Also any day/time people wanna cook something up its more then welcome. This year we'll just snack for 3 days straight like we did the first year haha!

anything I/We are missing from last year?


----------



## jarjarchef

Containers???
How manybare people wanting?  I grabbed a few today, not sure what I can get between now and the gathering, but an idea of what people want would be good.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I would like to be there but i dont think my wife can get off her volunteer work.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Containers???
> How manybare people wanting? I grabbed a few today, not sure what I can get between now and the gathering, but an idea of what people want would be good.


Are these the white rectangular ones you had last year? I would take a few if you had enough. If there were alot i'd take more haha


----------



## jarjarchef

Yes the same as last year. I will see what I can get over the next couple weeks.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rick..  it would be great If ya coulda made it..  we need some recipes for Venison snack sticks and gator snack sticks...  maybe you could still enlighten us...  LOL...  

Jeremy...  I could use a couple more...

So I did score some gator today...  will bring that...  

Craig...  there won't be any MSG's but there will be cure #1 in the snack sticks and sausage...  we can make some of them fresh sausage (without cure) but will not be able to hang them in the smokehouse ... 

I also have 1 pack of some kinda of casing's I bought at the butcher shop...  I'll bring them just in case....  

Doug...  gonna have Charlotte pick up an EOR at Publix..  they are on sale there this week.. I also have one of those jerky cutting boards (with knife) that I am going to bring so we can try it out (still new in box) and see if they are any good... come to think of it, I believe it even has a lil seasoning pack in it as well.... 

WOWWWW..  I'm gonna need a semi truck to bring all this stuff...  keep forgetting the smokehouse will not be torn down for transport this time....

Do y'all think the amount of casing's Craig is gonna get will be enough  ??  chime in as soon as possible so they can get ordered ....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Also..  I know Doug and Don have one already (hope they have been using it)...  does anybody else need a charcoal chimney stand  ?? 















New Pics 017.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef

That looks cool. Dont have one. Does it double as a drink stand for cornhole?


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> That looks cool. Dont have one. Does it double as a drink stand for cornhole?


hahahahhaha

Keith i'll have mine, gotta see if you have advice on how i can "fix it"...Robbie decided using a hunk of wood to  hammer it into some hard ground was a good idea when i wasn't looking so its got a slight angle to it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If publix is having a sale i'll head there tonight and grab some as well. i'll probably also pick up some bottom round or another cheaper cut to use. Unless anyone wants me to i wont bring my electric slicer because i figure i can sit and cut beef as other people are working on the Pork as that is much more time consuming, and we can use your board slicer also keith i've been curious also to see how those work!

Looks like we have a late newcomer as well! My good friend Zack and his wife are going to join us. Zack (after many a beer convo with me) purchased a WSM and has been found the addiction. He's been lurking on this site a little but i dont believe he's signed up yet They'll stay in my site. Looking forward to having so many new members this year!


----------



## nimrod

I will be setting up the TT Friday and picking up DW in the evening.  Should be able to participate in all the Friday activities. Besides a extra day off never hurt anyone.

 Jarjar, not sure what the containers are but if  this is a good thing I'll take one?

Really looking forward to the gathering.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Think I'm going to renig on the EOR...  Also Doug...  do you think with the dehydrators y'all have will that be enough ?? thinking I might need to cut back a little on things I'm going to bring...  

Craig..  cool..  will be good to have ya there Fri...   so i'm assuming you don't need to drop ship supplies to me ??

Zack (and wife)...  glad y'all are going to join us...  I believe y'all will enjoy yourselves enough to want to do it again next year...  or even go to a different one...  

On a little side note...  checked out the smokehouse today (haven't looked in it or used it for months)...  had a little bit of mold and mildew...  no worries though... made a little bleach solution and scrubbed the whole thing from top to bottom (twice) ...


----------



## dougmays

I think we'll be good on Dehydrators. I was also going to propose finishing some of the jerky all the way in the smokehouse. 

I told Zack to bring a butt or 2 and chop it up beforehand.


----------



## dougmays

Just Spoke to IceDaddy...he said we can still use those coupons from last year. Does anyone still have some? I'll have to check and see if i have any as well


----------



## nimrod

The chimney stand looks good. Does it speed up the process?
I ordered the 2 pks of casings, 1 lbs of hi temp jalopeno cheese, 2 lbs of hi temp cheese.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Just Spoke to IceDaddy...he said we can still use those coupons from last year. Does anyone still have some? I'll have to check and see if i have any as well


Threw away the few I took home.


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> The chimney stand looks good. Does it speed up the process?
> I ordered the 2 pks of casings, 1 lbs of hi temp jalopeno cheese, 2 lbs of hi temp cheese.


His stands are amazing....lights the coals much faster because more air can get up in there.


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Think I'm going to renig on the EOR... Also Doug... do you think with the dehydrators y'all have will that be enough ?? thinking I might need to cut back a little on things I'm going to bring...  no renig allowed. It's against the rules and regulations.
> 
> 
> On a little side note... checked out the smokehouse today (haven't looked in it or used it for months)... had a little bit of mold and mildew... no worries though... made a little bleach solution and scrubbed the whole thing from top to bottom (twice) ...  Are you going to re-season it before the gathering?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...Thought I saved them... looked for the vouchers.. didn't find any... 

Craig...  With the stand I can use my MAP torch up through the grate instead of paper... never did like the ash from paper blowing around ... I'll make a couple and bring with me....  good deal on the supplies...  

Jeremy...  I like your way of thinking as for the stand doubling for a drink holder...  Think I can come up with something...  

Don...  planning on making 2 simulated runs in it...   Ya know..  I still have that big garbage bag full of dust that Joe gave me last year...  does anybody need any ??  I slept last night so I don't remember what flavor the dust is...


----------



## dougmays

Todd from AMazeN might be sending us some cold smoking supplies as well! If we dont need it for the cook we can give it away as prizes.

i'm thinking a nice 3 inch pipe about 1 inch tall welded onto the top of the stand would be perfect! After it cools down from lighting the chimney you can put your beverage can right down in it


----------



## nimrod

Not I but I'm interested in one.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

If y'all would...  cut your butts up (fat and all) and freeze them...  try to keep them frozen as long as possible..  grinds much better when partially frozen ... would like to get them ground up as early as possible Friday morning and mix cure in to do it's thing for 4 hrs... 

Also..  bring extra zip lock bags (1 gal) for carrying left overs home... 


Ball Player Eric ...  Are you still in  ????   anybody heard from him ??


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> If y'all would...  cut your butts up (fat and all) and freeze them...  try to keep them frozen as long as possible..  grinds much better when partially frozen ... would like to get them ground up as early as possible Friday morning and mix cure in to do it's thing for 4 hrs...
> 
> Also..  bring extra zip lock bags (1 gal) for carrying left overs home...
> 
> 
> Ball Player Eric ...  Are you still in  ????   anybody heard from him ??



Great tip on the pre cutting and grinding. I would add to lay the pork cubes out on a cookie sheet to freeze, then bag. Otherwise you will end up with a huge chunk of pork that can be difficult to work with.


----------



## dougmays

@Lisa B  just sent us 2 boxes of her vacuum seal bags for transporting extras home! i'll bring my sealer with me. Thanks Lisa!


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Great tip on the pre cutting and grinding. I would add to lay the pork cubes out on a cookie sheet to freeze, then bag. Otherwise you will end up with a huge chunk of pork that can be difficult to work with.


Great idea but cookie sheets won't fit in my freezer.


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> @Lisa B  just sent us 2 boxes of her vacuum seal bags for transporting extras home! i'll bring my sealer with me. Thanks Lisa!


Thank you Lisa!


----------



## jarjarchef

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Great idea but cookie sheets won't fit in my freezer.



Layer in a pan that will with wax paper between each layer.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Layer in a pan that will with wax paper between each layer.


I figured just fill a gallon ziplock about half full then lay it down sideways and press to "flatten" out meat so its not clumped.

I picked up 2 london broils for jerky last night, stuck them in the freezer and will take out a day before so it'll still be partially frozen to i can slice them thin


----------



## squirrel

Okay, so where's that picture that is scrolling across the top of the home page? The one with all you guys in it, I wanna know who's who!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Squirrel said:


> Okay, so where's that picture that is scrolling across the top of the home page? The one with all you guys in it, I wanna know who's who!!



That's at Highlands Hammock State Park in Sebring ...  From left to right...  DougMays, Steve (roadkillcafe), Keith (Jckdanls 07), Ron (rubnbutts), Joe (Boykjo), Don (OrlandoSmoKing), Jeremy (jarjarchef)...  

You should come on down and join us ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Now we have some good camping weather...


----------



## jarjarchef

Yes we do! Hope it holds out for us.....

Just a little less wind.....


----------



## bluewhisper

JckDanls 07 said:


> Now we have some good camping weather...


Not here! 39F and windy, leaves swirling around. Hard freeze tonight. People in northern Ohio are reporting enough snow to cover the grass.


----------



## JckDanls 07

we might need an extra cooler or 3 (bigger is better) to put all this meat in while curing/marinating...  

just  brought the camper up front.. starting to load up...  getting excited now...  :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

Recruited 1-5 more people to come...  My wife's son, Rob, will be coming with us and entering Ribs...  

He'll be bringing his beer keg smoker and using that... 













Rob's Smokers 009.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013







And his kids (with GF/BF) might come over Fri night/Sat. morning ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> we might need an extra cooler or 3 (bigger is better) to put all this meat in while curing/marinating...
> 
> just brought the camper up front.. starting to load up... getting excited now...


I'll bring as many as i can fit on the trailer and truck.  And yes this weather is great! I was at the Fla/Ga game this weekend in JAX and the wind was killer so as Jeramy said, i hope that dies down!


JckDanls 07 said:


> Recruited 1-5 more people to come... My wife's son, Rob, will be coming with us and entering Ribs...
> 
> He'll be bringing his beer keg smoker and using that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob's Smokers 009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Jul 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his kids (with GF/BF) might come over Fri night/Sat. morning ...


Awesome! Might be our biggest turn out yet


----------



## jarjarchef

Sounds great. 

I am having a hard time getting the boxes. I have a few in my shed and will see if they are usable for food.


----------



## JckDanls 07

no big deal J....  did you by any chance get some casings ??


----------



## jarjarchef

No. I thought that was covered. I will order some. What was decided on what we are making?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Craig got some snack stick casings..   I have one bag of hog casings..  says it will do about 10lbs... don't know if that's enough or not.... we have premix (from Joe) for Kielbasa (20 lbs), Chorizo (20 lbs), Andoullie (I think, 20lbs) and fresh country (20 lbs)...  for any other flavors we will have to mix up ourselves....  so not really sure what to use for what...


----------



## JckDanls 07

I can tell ya...  I'm not one that's good with spices and such to make up seasonings for mixing...  thought maybe y'all could jump in ...  remember.. I have about 10 lbs each of venison and gator to do as well....   not sure what's all there (quality wise) as it was all frozen when given to me....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Sorry about that Jeremy..  I was under the impression that you were going to order a hank, saying you needed some at the house as well...


----------



## jarjarchef

No worries.

I just ordered some 34-36mm for brats size and 21mm for sticks........ I hope they will be here in time.......


----------



## jarjarchef

So the wife is asking how many ladies will be at the gathering? She is on the fence about coming.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> So the wife is asking how many ladies will be at the gathering? She is on the fence about coming.


My friend Zack is bringing his wife and she has a female friend coming as well with her kid. Charlotte comes with Keith. I believe there was atleast one other husband/wife couple coming 


jarjarchef said:


> No worries.
> 
> I just ordered some 34-36mm for brats size and 21mm for sticks........ I hope they will be here in time.......


So are we good on casings and seasonings and cure? I'm gonna bring a couple butts chopped up as well


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> No. I thought that was covered. I will order some. What was decided on what we are making?


The common vote was both snack sticks and Jerky. If Keith thinks there will be room i'll bring a big block of cheese for us all to take some home in vac-sealed bags.

Keith - I usually put the jerky on pizza sheets i have and stack them...will there be some extra dowels to make a shelf for me to put these one in the smokehouse?


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> So the wife is asking how many ladies will be at the gathering? She is on the fence about coming.


Karla is coming Fri PM after work. A couple of her friends are planning on coming as well. Also multiple teenagers as far as I know.


----------



## orlandosmoking

10625055_10204951980017052_7901193610273916921_n.j



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 3, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  Didn't go so well at GFS (where I get my meats)..  all out of both BB and Spare ribs...  won't get any in for a couple of days... So I "almost" said the hell with ribs and got a WHOLE eye round ($22-$25) for jerky instead...  Got a 22 lb pck of Butts...  all cut up and spread out on cookie sheets in freezer...  Took the venison and gator out to thaw..  not so sure about some of this venison..  some pieces were just froze in loose zip lock bags, might have some freezer burn....  other pieces were vacuumed seal and have "BS" wrote on them with a date of 11/13..  thinking they are backstrap...  we'll see .. 

Doug..  there will be plenty of room to do up some cheese...  plenty of room for jerky...  




jarjarchef said:


> So the wife is asking how many ladies will be at the gathering? She is on the fence about coming.



Charlotte will be there..   friends  , Mavis and Trevor (they were there last year) might be coming again on Sat...  he's not doing to well so not to sure about them...


----------



## nimrod

Ann is coming but both my sons have to work. The casings & hi-temp cheese arrived too.

 Craig


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> 10625055_10204951980017052_7901193610273916921_n.j
> 
> 
> 
> __ orlandosmoking
> __ Nov 3, 2014


That's awesome!


----------



## dougmays

Just a note...keep in mind that Saturday will be willed with food because of the competition and other people showing off there recipes but there are no other "Planned" meals....so you might want to bring stuff to make/share for the rest of the weekend. I believe Keith is going to make his famous glazed ham at some point and some others might be making snacks/meals....so bring other foods. If your not sure what to bring or what you want to make i'm sure with all our heads combined we can turn whatever you bring into a delicious meal!

I only mention this because some other gatherings provide each meal, but we kind of just cook and share throughout 

So stuff like ground beef, meats for the smokers/grills, breakfast type items, etc. I'll have a kettle grill and my propane burner along with my smoker.

Also if people can bring "household" items like dish soap, paper towns, sponges, etc....that will help the group as well.

only a few more days!! Cant wait!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes.. I am doing a Maple/Bourbon ham for Friday evening...  Craig..  any way you could whip up something  in your dutch oven to go with the ham ??  I believe Don is doing his version of Dutch's beans for Sat. night (correct me if i'm wrong Don) ...  so maybe not beans..  LOL ... 



I am also bringing 3, 8' long tables for the gathering area..  made some leg extensions for the processing tables... I did make a mistake and only bought "one" plastic (washable) table cloth for one of the processing tables..  don't know what I was thinking...


----------



## JckDanls 07

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok then..  Didn't go so well at GFS (where I get my meats)..  all out of both BB and Spare ribs...  won't get any in for a couple of days... So I "almost" said the hell with ribs and got a WHOLE eye round ($22-$25) for jerky instead...  Got a 22 lb pck of Butts...  *all cut up and spread out on cookie sheets in freezer..*.  Took the venison and gator out to thaw..  not so sure about some of this venison..  some pieces were just froze in loose zip lock bags, might have some freezer burn....  other pieces were vacuumed seal and have "BS" wrote on them with a date of 11/13..  thinking they are backstrap...  we'll see ..
> 
> Doug..  there will be plenty of room to do up some cheese...  plenty of room for jerky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jarjarchef said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the wife is asking how many ladies will be at the gathering? She is on the fence about coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte will be there..   friends  , Mavis and Trevor (they were there last year) might be coming again on Sat...  he's not doing to well so not to sure about them...
Click to expand...


Won't do that again...  most of the problem was room...  only had one shelf to put everything on...  so I put the pieces together (touching) on each layer and stacked about 4 layers per tray (2 trays)...  had to use a screwdriver (cleaned of coarse) to pry and chisel apart before they thawed so i could bag it and keep it from sticking together again (which I'm sure they will) when I put back in freezer...  was a pain in the ass....


----------



## jarjarchef

So looks like Charlyn is planning on coming,  good on that one. However I may have to change the time for me to arrive.  I was planning on driving down late morning and having her meet me down there. Long story short, I am having to spend my Thursday (packing day) going to a junk yard and pulling parts for my sons car and now Friday morning going to the fall sports awards ceremony for my daughters. I will be there on Friday,  just not too sure on the time.......

Other note...... cornhole sets........ who is bringing one. I made one earlier this year and it turned out great, until it sat out over night. For some reason the plywood started to delaminate. I have another set ready to paint, but if others are bringing theirs I may try to get some time back and not finish mine.. but if mine is the only one I will make sure it is there, may not be all sexy painted, but it will be there.


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yes.. I am doing a Maple/Bourbon ham for Friday evening... Craig.. any way you could whip up something in your dutch oven to go with the ham ?? I believe Don is doing his version of Dutch's beans for Sat. night (correct me if i'm wrong Don) ... so maybe not beans.. LOL ...
> 
> 
> 
> I am also bringing 3, 8' long tables for the gathering area.. made some leg extensions for the processing tables... I did make a mistake and only bought "one" plastic (washable) table cloth for one of the processing tables.. don't know what I was thinking...


I'm going to do a smoked mac&cheese for Saturday night as well for the Something Special competition. I'm bringing various things to cook up....i'm gonna do a smoked Mojo Chicken maybe for Saturday around lunch time (random idea that came to mind). Might get a big thing of ground beef and do some smoked burgers or meatballs. Just kinda spitballing ideas right now.

I can bring a big roll of butcher paper i usually bring to comps for prep tables..we can make a big ol' mess and then just roll up the paper and throw it away. 


jarjarchef said:


> So looks like Charlyn is planning on coming, good on that one. However I may have to change the time for me to arrive. I was planning on driving down late morning and having her meet me down there. Long story short, I am having to spend my Thursday (packing day) going to a junk yard and pulling parts for my sons car and now Friday morning going to the fall sports awards ceremony for my daughters. I will be there on Friday, just not too sure on the time.......
> 
> Other note...... cornhole sets........ who is bringing one. I made one earlier this year and it turned out great, until it sat out over night. For some reason the plywood started to delaminate. I have another set ready to paint, but if others are bringing theirs I may try to get some time back and not finish mine.. but if mine is the only one I will make sure it is there, may not be all sexy painted, but it will be there.


i'm bringing a set


----------



## dougmays

Keith/Jeramy - we are good on cure for the sausage stuff right? I have tender quick for jerky and i also have one packet of pink cure i can bring for whatever

Haven't heard from @Ballplayerlc  in awhile...still coming? Also @Tiki Guy   and @Van Holton  are yall still coming saturday for a day trip?


----------



## dougmays

Is anyone going to have a TV/Satellite for College football watching saturday? :)  Not that my gators are much to watch this year....but still


----------



## jarjarchef

I have been able to shuffle things a bit. I should be able to finish mine today and tomorrow.  Just paint and drill a couple holes.

I have ordered casings and both cures. Just waiting on delivery. 

No TV or satellite here. Keith tried to get one set up last year, but could not get a clear shot for signal. My Canes are on a bye week, so all good here.

If I get time I was thinking of trying to make one of those swinging German grills. I need to get some things from Lowes and they look quick and easy. Can make it while paint dries....


----------



## tiki guy

Dougmays 

Hey ( so sorry )  I have not had any time to be on here ( working like crazy on this Fannie Mae house )   YES we are still coming !   ( I picked up a Pork Butt today to bring as a "chip in" )       We are planing to come on up on Saturday  .....and we bought a tent should there be room somewhere to pitch it and stay the night.  
I am looking forward  to this , to meet Y'all  and this will be my first !


----------



## nimrod

I'll come up with something good in the DO for Friday.

Does the pork have to be frozen or will chilled on ice do? Got no room in our freezer for that much pork.


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Is anyone going to have a TV/Satellite for College football watching saturday? :)  Not that my gators are much to watch this year....but still


*Hey Doug,*

*They beat Georgia didn't they?*


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'll have my local channel antenna...  But I don't have a tv for outside..  the one in camper is bolted down... 

As for corn hole..  mine are loaded up already and good to go...  

Cure... naaa..  we won't need any Doug..  All of Joe;s premixed seasonings have cure already added... and then I have a couple packs of cure #1 for other concoctions we make... 

Craig..  If you can't freeze the butts... try to get as cold as possible.... 

I believe Rob has 3  meat loaves made up and cooking them for Fri. evening as well,,,

Tiki Guy..  we'll figure something out with the tent....


----------



## JckDanls 07

just need to hook up to the camper in the morning and I'm ready to go ... I'll check back in the morning one last time before pulling out....


----------



## jarjarchef

Ok good to hear 2 sets are on their way.  Last night was horrible. We were on our way to get the camper when we got a call from my daughter. Her and her boyfriend were in a car accident. So we spent our evening in the ER. Everyone is OK, thank you to someone above looking out for them. So needless to say we are waaaayyyyy behind on getting our stuff together and school work. I will be there Friday,  just not sure of time yet. It all depends on how long to pull the parts for my sons car today. Charlyn most likely will be down on Saturday sometime during the day. 

I need a vacation. ......


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> I'll come up with something good in the DO for Friday.
> 
> Does the pork have to be frozen or will chilled on ice do? Got no room in our freezer for that much pork.


like keith said the colder the better


Rubbin Butts said:


> *Hey Doug,*
> 
> *They beat Georgia didn't they?*


haha very true...sorry i'm bitter about this season, and our past few years but still always a gator fan. Not fairweather like many people i've seen


JckDanls 07 said:


> I'll have my local channel antenna... But I don't have a tv for outside.. the one in camper is bolted down...
> 
> As for corn hole.. mine are loaded up already and good to go...
> 
> Cure... naaa.. we won't need any Doug.. All of Joe;s premixed seasonings have cure already added... and then I have a couple packs of cure #1 for other concoctions we make...
> 
> Craig.. If you can't freeze the butts... try to get as cold as possible....
> 
> I believe Rob has 3 meat loaves made up and cooking them for Fri. evening as well,,,
> 
> Tiki Guy.. we'll figure something out with the tent....


I have a spare TV ill throw in the truck. do you have a cable that'll stretch outside?


----------



## dougmays

Found this at my front door after work last night! Thanks Todd from A-Maze-N!!













20141106_083118.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07

Todd..  your STILL the man bub..  thanks

loaded up and ready to pull out...  Everybody be safe and we'll see ya there...  













2014 S. FL. Gathering 001.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 6, 2014







Doug..  yes..  plenty of cable...

Hope I have everything...  A mind is a terrible thing.....


----------



## dougmays

I'm sure i've forgotten more then i've brought LOL

headed out in a few hours, got a late start


----------



## jarjarchef

Todd is an A-Maz-N supporter!  He is da man.... I was able to get my work location to buy some of his products. Now I have other locations looking at them, mostly for cold smoking,  but still looking.

I cant wait to get on the road. Still trying to figure out the food part. No clue what to make as a side item.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Todd is an A-Maz-N supporter! He is da man.... I was able to get my work location to buy some of his products. Now I have other locations looking at them, mostly for cold smoking, but still looking.
> 
> I cant wait to get on the road. Still trying to figure out the food part. No clue what to make as a side item.


i'm in the same boat LOL


----------



## dougmays

all packed....adjusting my fantasy football roster then hitting the road :)


----------



## dougmays

A shower and we are off! See y'all soon!













20141106_124529.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## dougmays

Just a side note my drive slips funny I'm not actually towing my trailer st that angle:)


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  all set up and drinking a cold one....













2014 S. FL. Gathering 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## dougmays

In lakeland be there soon


----------



## JckDanls 07

cool.. got some chili waiting for ya...


----------



## dougmays

Well it's dark but I'm here 













20141106_182716.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 6, 2014


















IMG_20141106_173626.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## dougmays

It begins! Here's to an awesome weekend 













20141106_192900.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## nimrod

JarJar,

 Glad to hear everyone is OK.

Really wished we were there already. Trying to get all the packing done tonight.

Look forward to meeting everyone real soon.

 Craig


----------



## boykjo

Have a great weekend guys. Wishing I was there already.....


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Well it's dark but I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141106_182716.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Nov 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141106_173626.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Nov 6, 2014


I wanna be there already.


----------



## orlandosmoking




----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's dark but I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141106_182716.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Nov 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141106_173626.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Nov 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wanna be there already.*
Click to expand...


Load your butt up and c'mon


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Load your butt up and c'mon


Not ready yet. Worked too late. And don't have a campsite for tonight anyway.


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> ....
> 
> I believe Rob has 3 meat loaves made up and cooking them for Fri. evening as well,,,


Really? Awww S,,,,,,


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> I believe Rob has 3 meat loaves made up and cooking them for Fri. evening as well,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Awww S,,,,,,
Click to expand...


Don't tell me you have some made up too ??


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Load your butt up and c'mon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ready yet. Worked too late. And don't have a campsite for tonight anyway.
Click to expand...


your site is open... Doug didn't have one ether...  he just came in anyways....


----------



## jarjarchef

Got most everything ready to go. Wally world was out of butts and only had 1 picnic.  So it is cubed and in the freezer. I have some fat from some butts I did a few weeks ago, going to mix it in.

The casings and cure showed up.

Let me know if anything is needed. I will be leaving by lunch time. Should be there by 1:00pm if everything goes smoothly. 

I am ready for some chill time.


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> Don't tell me you have some made up too ??


Meatloaf comp. lol

I did make some again for this year but now will try to come up with another idea by morning


----------



## dougmays

I already gave you the bean competition this year by not entering mine. Don't back down on a meat loaf off


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> I already gave you the bean competition this year by not entering mine. Don't back down on a meat loaf off


"Gave" me the bean comp. Really? I don't recall your beans kicking my beans a...

But I'm ready for a rematch.

Not backing down, just already know mine is superior. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  (Just  like my beans)

But seriously, want variety, not a meat loaf party.


----------



## jarjarchef

I recall Ron :deadhorse: with his Cherry Cheesecake.  I don't recall a bean cook off. ... Now I am down for any fun comp.


----------



## JckDanls 07

just what we need...  everybody running around here all beaned up....  :biggrin:

C'mon y'all..... get your butts in gear and come on....

Jeremey's site is open...  Don's site is open.... and Craig's site is open....


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> I recall Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with his Cherry Cheesecake. I don't recall a bean cook off. ... Now I am down for any fun comp.


Doug and I both entered beans for side dish comp and lost to that cheater Ron.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Yes I know there are no rules, but that wasn't smoked and it was a dessert for crying out loud. Only another dessert had a chance to beat that cheese cake with the judges panel we had. You may have taken second or beat him if you would've entered that bag of leftover halloween candy. As a matter of fact, I think you and Ron hand picked those judges and paid them off.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Just kidding Ron, the cheese cake was delicious.)


----------



## dougmays

For anyone towing a trailer beware/remember the spred bumps coming in...they are a doosey. And come out of know where


----------



## jarjarchef

Loaded up and on my way.













20141107_105026.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 7, 2014


----------



## rubbin butts

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Doug and I both entered beans for side dish comp and lost to that cheater Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know there are no rules, but that wasn't smoked and it was a dessert for crying out loud. Only another dessert had a chance to beat that cheese cake with the judges panel we had. You may have taken second or beat him if you would've entered that bag of leftover halloween candy. As a matter of fact,* I think you and Ron hand picked those judges and paid them off.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding Ron, the cheese cake was delicious.)


*Oh-OH, The secret is out.*

*Ya'll have a great weekend. I'll be thinking about you having all that fun.*


----------



## dougmays

See ya soon! Some photo updates.

I tried posting pics but it's not working on my phone


----------



## dougmays

If anyone has a permanent marker or 2 we could use that for writing on baggies


----------



## JckDanls 07

DONNNNN....  where ya at ??   wait'n on ya bub ....


----------



## tiki guy

Well................2014 South Florida Gathering .......

What a great time , GREAT food and even better people !      I can't thank Doug enough , as well as all the people we met this week-end. 
We sent a link to the pix I took to Doug directly who said He would post them ( when he gets home )   No way would I try to post them all one at a time ..........

 We will be back next year and hopefully with smoker to compete , OR as Doug said...."possibly adding a special Tiki Drink cocktails event " 

Mrs. Tiki Guy makes a mean Mai-Tai    
 

Came home with a 6 inch stainless steel  A-MAZ-N smoke tube ( thanks for sponsoring this gang they deserve it )  and some pellets ( I WILL be ordering more soon)   a copy of Jeff's  "Smoking MEATS " book  ( thanks again Jeremy )  FANTASTIC Sausage & snack sticks  ( Thanks to Keith ) cold smoked cheese ( Doug Mays )    and best of all NEW Friends .

 Tiki Guy spreading a little Tiki  one little umbrella drink at a time ......













IMG_1421.JPG



__ tiki guy
__ Nov 9, 2014


----------



## tiki guy

IMG_1422.JPG



__ tiki guy
__ Nov 9, 2014






Life is to SHORT to NOT have a drink with a little umbrella .......( or a guy putting a little umbrella on your smoker )


----------



## dougmays

Awesome time! Probably the best gathering we've had to date! Kevin thanks for taking some amazing photos! I have just downloaded them and will create the South Florida Picture Thread very soon for everyone to post in! I still need to get the pictures off my phone as well and post them.

Im sitting here at work getting caught up on email and wondering why i ever left Highlands Hammock State Park LOL

Thanks for everyone who came, cooked, pitched in and everything else you do to make this a great event year to year!

Everyone ready to book for next year :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Awesome time! Probably the best gathering we've had to date! Kevin thanks for taking some amazing photos! I have just downloaded them and will create the South Florida Picture Thread very soon for everyone to post in! I still need to get the pictures off my phone as well and post them.
> 
> *Im sitting here at work getting caught up on email and wondering why i ever left Highlands Hammock State Park *LOL
> 
> Thanks for everyone who came, cooked, pitched in and everything else you do to make this a great event year to year!
> 
> Everyone ready to book for next year :)



HA HAAA...  I'm still here..  nice and peaceful....


----------



## dougmays

Here are the pictures! Feel free to add any that you have

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172207/2014-south-florida-gathering-picture-thread


----------



## nimrod

Hey guys we had a great time, Ann had as much fun as I did! Even though we are new to the group we were welcomed like old friends. It was great to meet everyone. Keith really taught me a lot about sausage making and the meat sticks are fantastic.

 Special thanks to the sponsors; all the vac bags made sealing everything up a snap and I even got a A-Mazing smoke tray. I'll be putting that to good use real soon.

The rib competition was fierce with all of them being so good. JarJar's won out but I enjoyed them all. Rob's Bud smoker really put out some good food!

Next year I'll have my smoker in the mix so what out!

 Tiki Guy, you're on for the Tiki drink competition!

 Hope to see everyone again real soon.

 Craig & Ann


----------



## tiki guy

Nimrod ....... working on it as we speak.......just have to decide on which way to go .........

After seeing the Smoking the gang did ........I'm not sure if I could compete ...( eat good ...why YES ) 
So going to think about which one of these to get ready for next year  

I know I will NOT do better "Cheesy  Grits" than Ann ........( be looking for them next year ) 













daily_picdump_1676_640_21.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Nov 13, 2014


















dlxportable_travelbar.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Nov 13, 2014


----------



## nimrod

You pack a mean tool kit !!!!

Either one will be sufficient for the next gathering. We had a great time with you & Karen.

 Hope to see you again real soon

 Craig


----------



## dougmays

Both of those cases are amazing! haha

Just wanted to thanks our sponsors once again,  usually we take pictures of the winners with there winning swag but we got all caught up in everything else Saturday night and forgot :( But thanks to Todd (@TJohnson  ) with the A-Maze-N Smoker and Tubes, along with the Pellets, shirt and hat! Thanks to Jeff (@TulsaJeff  ) who not only runs the best forum on the internet and is the reason for all of this, but also his yearly contribution of his amazing books! Special Thanks to Lisa (@Lisa B  ) for donating a generous amount of vacuum seal bags. These were crucial for vacuum sealing all the jerky, snack sticks and sausage we made!

Winners and Prizes below:

1st Place Ribs - Jeramy - Jeff's Cookbook and a A-Maze-N Smoker

2nd Place Ribs - Doug - A-Maze-N T-shirt

1st Place Something Special - Jeff's Cookbook and A-Maze-N Smoker

Special prize went to Keith for being the ring leader of the sausage making project, which was no small feat  - A-Maze-N Tube and Hat


----------



## tjohnson

dougmays said:


> Both of those cases are amazing! haha
> 
> Just wanted to thanks our sponsors once again,  usually we take pictures of the winners with there winning swag but we got all caught up in everything else Saturday night and forgot :( But thanks to Todd (@TJohnson  ) with the A-Maze-N Smoker and Tubes, along with the Pellets, shirt and hat! Thanks to Jeff (@TulsaJeff  ) who not only runs the best forum on the internet and is the reason for all of this, but also his yearly contribution of his amazing books! Special Thanks to Lisa (@Lisa B  ) for donating a generous amount of vacuum seal bags. These were crucial for vacuum sealing all the jerky, snack sticks and sausage we made!
> 
> Winners and Prizes below:
> 
> 1st Place Ribs - Jeramy - Jeff's Cookbook and a A-Maze-N Smoker
> 
> 2nd Place Ribs - Doug - A-Maze-N T-shirt
> 
> 1st Place Something Special - Jeff's Cookbook and A-Maze-N Smoker
> 
> Special prize went to Keith for being the ring leader of the sausage making project, which was no small feat  - A-Maze-N Tube and Hat


*Yee Ha!*

*Congrats to all!*

*Todd*


----------



## squirrel

Wow!! Sounds like you guys and gals had a blast! I always love reading about the adventure. One of these years I'm gonna get my butt down there. If we have a snoring contest ya'll going down.


----------



## dougmays

Squirrel said:


> Wow!! Sounds like you guys and gals had a blast! I always love reading about the adventure. One of these years I'm gonna get my butt down there. If we have a snoring contest ya'll going down.


Next year! i'm penciling you in the RSVP book.

Oh and bring it with the snoring...i didnt hear any complaints but i've been called The Chainsaw


----------



## jarjarchef

Thank you very much to all of the sponsors.  

I am not so sure about the snoring comp and it being a lock. My wife and kids say I have sawed plenty of logs in my time. I don't know what they are talking about, I have never heard it.:dunno

As soon as we can get the firm dates we are ready to book again.


----------



## JckDanls 07

well ok then...  We made it back from Homestead (nascar race) last night...  everything is well....  

Jeff  (smoking meat forums founder)...  THANK YOU so much for the books and these awesome forums...  without you none of these gatherings would have ever happened...

Todd  (A-maz-n Products) ... don't let anybody tell you any different..  your STILL the man...  thanks for the offerings...  I know I have sparked the interest of many of people to look into your products ...

Lisa (Vacuum Sealers Unlimited)...  This young lady..  what an awesome gal she is...  to send us all the vacuum bags one could use is truly a blessing...

Doug (S. FL. Gathering founder)...  A BIG "THANKS" to you as well...  the 4th annual gathering was very much a success in my eyes...  

*THANK YOU, ALL* 

Definitely a great time was had by all... what a success... it was sad that a few members couldn't make it back this year (they were all missed)...  But we gained a few new attendees this year and it was great to meet them..  I hope they had enough fun that they will want to come back next year and try to "bribe" others (with good food and drink) to come as well...  Lets make this social bigger and better ... 

So where do I find the 2015 S. FL. Gathering thread so I can get signed up ?  :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> So where do I find the 2015 S. FL. Gathering thread so I can get signed up ?


Soon my friend...very soon! haha


----------



## roadkill cafe

Looks like another great gathering and fun was had by all. I really wish I could have made it this year as all previous years have been a blast with each one better than the last. 2015 gathering can't get here soon enough and hopefully I will be able to attend. After all, SOMEONE has to knock Jeramy off the throne!! But seriously, congrats to Jeramy and all the winners. I'm sure all the food entries were worthy of 1st place but there can only be one.


----------



## jarjarchef

I am game for anyone to challenge my ribs. I will even tell you what I do for them.

Do we have dates for the next one yet?


----------



## JckDanls 07

jarjarchef said:


> I am game for anyone to challenge my ribs. I will even tell you what I do for them.
> 
> Do we have dates for the next one yet?



UH Ohhhhhh..  now we're getting cocky..  LOL    :biggrin:  

Steve, sad to not see you there this year... hopefully next year....


----------



## jarjarchef

Not cocky, just willing to share knowledge. ....... :beercheer:


----------



## dougmays

No date yet....if i remember correctly the website that HH uses for bookings only allows 6 months in advance? But i'll look tomorrow.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  So which snack sticks did y'all like the best ???

Kielbasa (w/ japs and cheese) for me


----------



## dougmays

I've barely put a dent in mine but Chorizo has a great flavor!

Sending Todd and Lisa their's this week so we'll have to get there opinions as well


----------



## jarjarchef

I liked the chorizo the best...


----------



## dougmays

i'll check back but i have a feeling it'll give me the same message on the 6th...













Screen Shot 2014-12-01 at 1.21.04 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Dec 2, 2014


----------



## van holton

Phyllis I had a great time. Thanks to all for the great food and friendship. Van


----------



## JckDanls 07

Van Holton said:


> Phyllis I had a great time. Thanks to all for the great food and friendship. Van



Van..  Glad you and Phyllis made it..  was good to see ya again..  and thanks again for the gift...


----------



## van holton

Thank You for a great day. Hope you have a Merry Smokey Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## dougmays

For all of you that enjoyed this year's gathering or missed out....or anyone else...@Rubbin Butts  (ron) and myself are planning a Gator Gathering for people in the Gainesville area. Just a small little one to hold us over before the North Florida Gathering and of course next year's South Florida Gathering.

Check out the inaugural post

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...athering-gainesville-fl-and-surrounding-areas


----------

